# OCZ Vertex 2 wiederbeleben und reparieren - funktioniert!



## KoRnfield (20. Dezember 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen! 

Seit ungefähr drei Jahren betrieb ich einen Rechner mit einer OCZ Vertex 2 (60 GB) als Boot-Festplatte. Der Rechner wurde als ISDN-Zentrale (ISDN-TAPI), als Kalenderserver (Communigate), Lexware-Server und zum Ablegen ganz kleiner Datenmengen genutzt. Zuerst war Windows XP SP3 drauf, was auch unheimlich schnell lief. Ein neues Mainboard (S1155) mit einem Pentium G620 und ein Upgrade auf Windows 8.1 machte die Platte problemlos mit und die 60 GB reichten dafür trotz Windows 8.1 ohne Probleme,  da nicht viele Programme auf dem System von Nöten waren.

Jede Woche Freitag wurde ein Backup gemacht und alles lief super - bis diesen Freitag (19.12.2014)...

Gestern morgen bootete der Rechner nicht mehr - Schock! Die Vertex 2 wurde im Bios nicht mehr erkannt! Also anderes Kabel, andere Spannungsquelle und einen anderen Rechner ausprobiert... vergebens. 
Aber diese Woche wurden tiefgreifende Änderungen an Lexware vorgenommen und diese sind nicht im letzten Backup enthalten (weil es immer erst am Freitagabend durchgeführt wird) und waren nur auf der SSD - Wut auf die eigene Dummheit und Naivität machte sich breit.

Auch mit Hilfe von diversen Foren, welche genau dieses Problem im Zusammenhang mit OCZ-SSDs - insbesondere der Vertex 2 - schilderten, bestätigten: Diese Platte und ihre Daten sind unwiederbringlich dahingeschieden. 

Doch so leicht gebe ich mich nicht geschlagen! Selbst bei konventionellen Festplatten konnte ich manchmal immer noch was machen und davon sind bei mir über die Jahre einige kaputtgegangen. 

Dann las ich folgenden Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/29335-defekte-grafikkarte-den-backofen-43.html

In ihm schildert ein User weiter unten auch eine Vertex 2 so mit Erfolg zum Leben erweckt zu haben. 

Ich habe schon mehrere Grafikkarten, zwei Mainboards und ein Playstation3-Mainboard mit dieser Tempermethode gangbar gemacht, die PS3 läuft damit nun problemfrei seit zwei Jahren! Aber bei einer SSD...? 

,,Nagut..." dachte ich mir, ,,warum denn nicht? Zu verlieren hast Du ohnehin nichts." 

Material und Instrumente: 

Backofen (vorzugsweise Umluft) mit Rost oder Blech
Kleiner Kreuzschraubenzieher
Aluminiumfolie
Nerven und Zeit

Vorgehen: 

1. Öffnen
Die Platte ist nur mit kleinen Kreuzschrauben an vier Punkten (davon einer mit Garantiesiegel) gekapselt. Besondere Schraubenzieher oder gar Torx wird nicht benötigt. Wenn diese geöffnet werden, lässt sich die Metallplatte oben drauf abheben. Die eigentliche SSD, eine "billige" Platine mit ein paar Chips, ist ebenso nur mit vier Kreuzschrauben im Gehäuse befestigt. Schon erstaunlich wie wenig Bauteile so eine SSD benötigt. 

2. Platte in Aluminium wickeln
Dann die Platte in insgesamt sieben Lagen Aluminiumfolie einrollen, sodass zwischen den Lagen immer ein wenig Luft bleibt und die Hitze nicht so brachial zur Platine durchdringt. Die Alufolie drumherum so umknicken, dass keine Gase beim Backen entweichen können. Diese riechen nicht nur unangenehm, sondern tragen garantiert nicht für die Gesundheit förderliche Stoffe in Form von Ausgasungen in sich. 

3. Backen 
Die eingewickelte Platine vorzugsweise auf ein Rost in die mittlere Position (vertikal) des Backofens legen und diesen anschalten. 1. Rast 70 °C für 10 Minuten, 2. Rast 110 °C für 10 Minuten, 3. Rast 170 °C für ca. 8 Minuten, 4. Rast 1-2 Minuten auf 200 °C aufheizen. 
Dann den Backofen ausschalten, die Klappe zur Hälfte öffnen und langsam auskühlen lassen. 

4. Ergebnis 
Wenn die Alufolie entnommen werden kann, die Platine vorsichtig auswickeln (nun macht sich der penetrante Geruch bemerkbar) und ein paar Minuten ruhen lassen. 

Als ich die SSD wie auch zuvor an den USB-SATA Controller zum Testen hing, explodierte ich vor Freude: Sie lief!!! Nicht nur, dass Sie erkannt wurde, alle Daten sind tadellos erhalten und es lässt sich sogar von ihr booten! Das war mir eine Lehre, ich werde nie wieder so sorglos und selbstverständlich mit sensiblen Daten umgehen und SSDs niemals blind vertrauen, diese sind auch nicht zu 100 % ausfallsicher. 

Wie dem auch sei, eine scheinbar tote SSD ist vielleicht doch noch zu retten, dieser Versuch ist ein Beweis dafür! Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Ich übernehme keine Haftung für entstehende Schäden an Personen und/oder der hier genannten Elektronik. Diese Anleitung dient nur als Inspiration für Bastler und technisch versierte Personen und sollte auch als solche angesehen werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Dezember 2014)

Dazu muss man jedoch sagen, das diese Lösung oft nur für eine gewisse Zeit hält, das eigentliche Probleme ist damit ja nicht gelöst, kann man auch in diesen Threads nachlesen.
Und nicht jedes SSD Problem lässt sich damit lösen, dies empfinde ich als eine Notlösung um auf Daten zugriff erhalten zu können.
Aber schön das du dies gemacht hast


----------



## KoRnfield (21. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank!

Ja, auch wenn die Playstation lange Zeit danach gelaufen ist, so ist das keine Garantie für irgendetwas. Und klar, Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht! Wichtig ist nur, dass die Daten nun safe sind. Jetzt kann das Ding zum Teufel gehen und das wird es wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann. Ich werde die Platte für "unwichtige" Daten in Betrieb nehmen und hier berichten, sobald sie wieder ausfällt und endlich im Müll landet. 

Merry Christmas

Edit nach sechs Monaten am 16.06.2015: 

Nach täglichem Einsatz und einigen Terabyte an Daten, welche über die Platte als Pufferspeicher gewandert sind, funktioniert sie bisher tadellos!


----------



## elsid4k (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss mich auch bedanken...
OCZ Vertex 2 60 gb ...uralt das Ding , ich weiß. Nach einer Nacht im Standby ging nix mehr.

Mehr wie kaputt geht ja nicht und darum nach  dem Rezept mal nachgebacken.... Läuft!
Mieft zwar etwas aber genial


----------



## Research (15. Dezember 2015)

Schon lustig, Hardware die man durch Backen wiederbelebt, mehrt sich.

Richt doch stark nach geplanter Obsoleszenz.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Dezember 2015)

In der Serie von OCZ gabs damals Ausfallraten von teilweise 40%, mit geplanter Obsoleszenz würde ich das nicht unbedingt erklären. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/246682-ausfallquote-von-hardware-bekannt-aktuelle-zahlen.html

Lieber bald mal austauschen.


----------



## rush111 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch eine OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB, die seit gestern nicht mehr im Bios angezeigt und nicht per USB-SATA Adapter am PC verbinden lässt. Da sind noch wichtige Daten oben, deshalb will ich nichts falsch machen, und die Mini Chance hoffentlich nutzen damit ich die Daten die darauf sind noch sichern kann.

Hat es noch jemand probiert?  Vorallem habt ihr die SSD aufgeschraubt oder direkt reingegeben? Und bei wieviel Grad in den Ofen bzw. wie lange? Lese auch in anderen Foren unterschiedliche Anleitungen dazu.


----------



## the.hai (25. Februar 2019)

Es gibt weder eine "richtige" Anleitung, noch Garantie oder oder oder. Ansonsten steht alles beschrieben.

Das ist immer die letzte Methode, wenn man nichts zu verlieren hat.


----------



## airXgamer (25. Februar 2019)

the.hai schrieb:


> Das ist immer die letzte Methode, wenn man nichts zu verlieren hat.


Eine sehr wahre Beschreibung. 

Backen kann man so ziemlich alles an Hardware, die Chancen auf Wiederbelebung sind  nicht besonders hoch, trotzdem gibt es vor allem Erfolgsberichte im Netz, wohl auch weil nur wenige berichten, dass defekte Hardware nach dem backen immer noch defekt war. Die Anleitungen sind unterschiedlich, ich habe bisher nur eine Grafikkarte gebacken (aus nem iMAC), bei 130°C, 15 Minuten, ohne Alufolie, einfach nur die GPU auf Backpaier auf den Rost gelegt. Vor dem Backen müssen alle Dichtungen, Gummis, etc ab, da die Gefahr, dass diese wegschmilzen, verlaufen oder sich zusammenziehen recht groß ist. Von der iMAC GPU habe ich schon länger nichts mehr gehört, scheint noch zu laufen  


Abschließend noch ein Hinweis auf folgende Diskussion aus dem Luxx: Graka backen? - NICHTMEHR NÖTIG!!


----------



## rush111 (26. Februar 2019)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Eine sehr wahre Beschreibung.
> 
> Backen kann man so ziemlich alles an Hardware, die Chancen auf Wiederbelebung sind  nicht besonders hoch, trotzdem gibt es vor allem Erfolgsberichte im Netz, wohl auch weil nur wenige berichten, dass defekte Hardware nach dem backen immer noch defekt war. Die Anleitungen sind unterschiedlich, ich habe bisher nur eine Grafikkarte gebacken (aus nem iMAC), bei 130°C, 15 Minuten, ohne Alufolie, einfach nur die GPU auf Backpaier auf den Rost gelegt. Vor dem Backen müssen alle Dichtungen, Gummis, etc ab, da die Gefahr, dass diese wegschmilzen, verlaufen oder sich zusammenziehen recht groß ist. Von der iMAC GPU habe ich schon länger nichts mehr gehört, scheint noch zu laufen
> 
> ...



Tja hab es jetzt mehrfach probiert und es hat nichts gebracht. So hab ich es gemacht

100 Grad vorheizen
130 Grad für 30 min
10 min abkühlen

So am PC angesteckt ohne Erfolg. Dann nochmal 

100 Grad vorheizen
180 Grad 28 min
10 min abkühlen lassen

Komischerweise leuchten hinten die beiden Lampen. Also irgendwas dürfte da ja noch funktionieren. Nur sonst ist die SSD absolut tot. Hab es mit 2 USB-SATA Adaptern probiert. 

Oder meint ihr vielleicht durch die Alufolie kam nicht genug Hitze zu den Teilen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Februar 2019)

Mal direkt angeschlossen?


----------



## the.hai (26. Februar 2019)

Da ist wohl einfach etwas gestorben, kein einfacher Kontaktfehler im Lot oder ähnliches.


----------



## rush111 (26. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Mal direkt angeschlossen?



Ich hab auf jeden Fall heute in der Früh die SSD kurz nochmal  angeschlossen und siehe da, auf einmal hat Windows einen Datenträger  erkannt und wollte ihn initialisieren nur danach kam aber leider wieder  eine Fehlermeldung mit Datenträger beschädigt oder so. Also irgendwas  hat das ganze scheinbar schon bewirkt. Muss heute schauen vielleicht  kann ich Sie mit Linux einlesen, sonst vielleicht nochmal in den Ofen. Direkt hab ich Sie im PC sonst nicht angeschlossen, aber ist auch noch eine Option. War aber schon überrascht das scheinbar das über die Nacht liegen lassen, bei der SSD etwas bewirkt hat.

Ich hab die SSD ja in Alufolie eingewickelt und aufs Blech gelegt, vielleicht war auch das der Fehler. Weil ja die Hitze von unten nicht so ran konnte.


----------



## rush111 (27. Februar 2019)

So hab es gestern noch 2x probiert ohne Erfolg.

Dieses mal jetzt direkt am Rost mit einer Backfolie ohne das es mit einer Alu Folie noch zusätzlich eingewickelt war.

100 Grad vorheizen
150 Grad 25 min
15 auskühlen

Getestet ohne Erfolg, dann nochmal


160 Grad vorheizen
160 Grad 30 min
180 Grad 2 min
200 Grad 2 min

Wird leider aber weiterhin nicht gefunden, auf der Rückseite der SSD leuchten zwar die Lampen das wars aber auch schon. Hab es direkt am PC angeschlossen und mit USB-Adaptern probiert. Komischerweise gab es ja gestern kurz in der früh wieder ein Lebenszeichen.  Tja somit sind die Chancen wohl gegen Null gesunken... Noch höhere Temperaturen werden vermutlich auch nichts mehr bringen.



airXgamer schrieb:


> Eine sehr wahre Beschreibung.
> 
> Backen kann man so ziemlich alles an Hardware, die Chancen auf Wiederbelebung sind nicht besonders hoch, trotzdem gibt es vor allem Erfolgsberichte im Netz, wohl auch weil nur wenige berichten, dass defekte Hardware nach dem backen immer noch defekt war. Die Anleitungen sind unterschiedlich, ich habe bisher nur eine Grafikkarte gebacken (aus nem iMAC), bei 130°C, 15 Minuten, ohne Alufolie, einfach nur die GPU auf Backpaier auf den Rost gelegt. Vor dem Backen müssen alle Dichtungen, Gummis, etc ab, da die Gefahr, dass diese wegschmilzen, verlaufen oder sich zusammenziehen recht groß ist. Von der iMAC GPU habe ich schon länger nichts mehr gehört, scheint noch zu laufen



Ich habe nachdem backen die SSD zuerst ohne Gehäuse und dann mit Gehäuse getestet aber wirklich stärker zusammenschrauben geht halt auch nicht, oder wie soll soll es bei einer SSD funktionieren?


----------



## the.hai (28. Februar 2019)

sieh es doch bitte ein, die ssd ist tot^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Richt doch stark nach geplanter Obsoleszenz.


Das sind natürlich die Echsenwesen, die mit Echsenstrahlen immer wieder aus Spaß was kaputt machen, um zu testen, wie wir reagieren. Was denn sonst. Und ganz viele schreien dann "geplante Obsoleszenz", als wenn auch nur ein Hersteller dazu in der Lage wäre, das Kundenverhalten und deren Nutzungsszenario vorherzuahnen. 

Und dem TE alles gut, aber es sieht wirklich so auch, als ob das Ding das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Amen



the.hai schrieb:


> sieh es doch bitte ein, die ssd ist tot^^


Vielleicht schläft sie auch nur?
YouTube


----------



## bastian123f (28. Februar 2019)

rush111 schrieb:


> So hab es gestern noch 2x probiert ohne Erfolg.



Du kannst nur noch eines mal probieren.
Häng die SSD mal für eine Stunde NUR ans Netzteil. Kein SATA-Datenkabel. Angeblich haben die SSDs ein Reparaturprogramm, welches sich startet, wenn die SSD nicht mit dem Datenkabel verbunden ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Februar 2019)

@ interessierterUser Die SSD von OCZ haben schon eind hohe Ausfallrate. Und zwar weit über dem Durchschnitt.


----------



## ludscha (28. Februar 2019)

Die Vertex 2 war und ist für Ihre hohen Ausfallraten bekannt, bei mir sind zwei innerhalb von 3 Monaten am Controllertod über den Jordan gegangen.

Du kannst sie auch noch 20 mal backen, die wird nicht mehr lebendig, die ist ein Fall für den Elektoschrott.



> Häng die SSD mal für eine Stunde NUR ans Netzteil. Kein SATA-Datenkabel.  Angeblich haben die SSDs ein Reparaturprogramm, welches sich startet,  wenn die SSD nicht mit dem Datenkabel verbunden ist.



Wenn der Controller hinüber ist, hilft das auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> @ interessierterUser Die SSD von OCZ haben schon eind hohe Ausfallrate. Und zwar weit über dem Durchschnitt.



Stimmt - dass die OCZ verglichen mit ihren Mitbewerbern gestorben sind wie die Fliegen und sich den entsprechenden Namen im Netz gemacht haben als Billigschrott war dabei garantiert eine geniale Strategie des Herstellers um mit geplanter Obsolenzenz den großen Reibach zu machen.

Wer konnte schon ahnen, dass die Käufer statt ständig neue OCZ zu kaufen seltsamerweise doch zu anderen SSDs gegriffen haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> @ interessierterUser Die SSD von OCZ haben schon eind hohe Ausfallrate. Und zwar weit über dem Durchschnitt.


Das bestreite ich doch auch gar nicht, aber das ist vermutlich eher auf billige Chips und schlechte Lötung zurückzuführen, als auf eine bewusst geplante geringe Haltbarkeit. Darum und nur darum ging es. Dieses absurde Gefasel von "geplanter Obsoleszen", was man überall im Netz findet, wenn irgendwas kaputt ging, nervt einfach nur. 

Allerdings kann man feststellen, dass unterschiedliche Hersteller unterschiedliche Prüfvorschriften haben und damit statistisch gesehen auch unterschiedliche Produktqualitäten bekommen. Mancher Hersteller nehmen billigend in Kauf, dass Produkte relativ früh ausfallen. "Geplant" ist da aber gar nichts. Wenn sie wüssten, wie es ohne Mehrkosten haltbarer wäre, würden sie es umsetzen. Sie wissen es aber nicht, umso weniger würden sie wissen, wie man Bauteile dazu bringt, erst nach der Garantiezeit kaputt zu gehen.

Selbst Samsung hatte mit den 840er massive Probleme. Die waren kaum geplant, oder? Denn vorher ging es besser und hinter auch,


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Februar 2019)

Für mich ist das relativ egal ob es geplant war oder nur billigend in Kauf genommen  wurde. Wobei ich da schon negativ überrascht bin wie billig die SSD waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Für mich ist das relativ egal ob es geplant war oder nur billigend in Kauf genommen  wurde. Wobei ich da schon negativ überrascht bin wie billig die SSD waren.


Nicht, das teure Produkte per se besser sind, die jeweils billigsten Pappenheimer sind aber verdächtig, Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Februar 2019)

Oh wenn das Holt hört.


----------



## ludscha (28. Februar 2019)

> Stimmt - dass die OCZ verglichen mit ihren Mitbewerbern gestorben sind wie die Fliegen



Meine allererste SSD, eine Vertex Plus (kostete damals über 400€ für 120 GB) lief über sieben Jahre anstandslos, auch mein Revodrive 3 X2 ohne Mucken.

Man muss bedenken OCZ war der erste SSD-Hersteller, ohne Sie hätten wir wohl noch länger auf SSD`S warten müssen, aber mit dem Release der Vertex 2 haben sie sich Ihr eigenes Grab geschaufelt.



> aber das ist vermutlich eher auf billige Chips und schlechte Lötung zurückzuführen



Nein, es ist immer der Controller hops gegangen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2019)

ludscha schrieb:


> Meine allererste SSD, eine Vertex Plus (kostete damals über 400€ für 120 GB) lief über sieben Jahre anstandslos, auch mein Revodrive 3 X2 ohne Mucken.



Ja - das sind genauso Einzelfälle wie es auch SSDs gibt deren Serie als unzerstörbar galten (Intel Postville) aber nach 2 Wochen starben.
Es geht ums statistische Mittel, NICHT um "meine SSD hat x lange gehalten". Und dazu kann man sichbeispielsweise RMA-Quoten anschauen. Bei SSDs liegen diese heutzutage deutlich unter 1%, zu Zeiten der Vertex2 (als SSDs noch mehr Kinderkrankheiten hatten) waren es 2-3% Ausfallquote. Und jetzt aufgemerkt: Die OCZ Vertex 2 war die einzige SSD die es jemals geschafft hat, über 50% (!) RMA-Quote zu kommen (ich hatte dazu auch mal ne Quelle aber bin grade zu blöd sie zu finden ). Natürlich kannst du Glück haben und eine von den erwischen die quasi ewig hält - das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese SSD-Serie in die Geschichte eingegangen ist als das wohl am häufigsten gestorbene Laufwerk überhaupt. 

Das Revodrive hat damit nebenbei nichts zu tun, es ist nicht so dass alle Flashspeicher von OCZ das Problem hatten - nur ausgesuchte Modellreihen (die meisten mit Sandforce-Controller). Die aber massiv.


----------



## ludscha (28. Februar 2019)

Ich habe es jetzt nicht so mit einem Weitblick gesehen Alk, aber Du hast schon Recht.

Denn die Postville hat sich bei mir damals auch verabschiedet.


----------



## D0pefish (1. März 2019)

Jedesmal dasselbe... Vertex 2 ist nicht Vertex 2. Es gab verschiedene Versionen mit unterschiedlichen Größen und unterschiedlichen Flash-Chips (!!!kommt das endlich mal an!!!). Das war damals alles sehr schnell bekannt, beide Versionen waren am Markt und durch Produkt-Code und EAN gekennzeichnet, aber die meisten Ausfall-SSDs wurden trotzdem, warum auch immer, nach dem Bekanntwerden der auffällig hohen Ausfälle gekauft (-> selber Schuld!!!). OCZ hat sogar für die anfälligen und um Ausfälle der älteren Serie vorzubeugen (ja die 25nm-Chips + gleichem SandForce-Controller wie bei den sehr zuverlässigen 34nm-Chips waren halt einfach *******, will ich garnicht gegenreden) Firmware-Updates angeboten aber auch das wurde zerreded anstatt es zeitnah durchzuführen. (selber Schuld Leute. harhar!!! und har!)
LG


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. März 2019)

Und die Firmware  hätte bei Ausfällen geholfen?


----------



## razzor1984 (4. März 2019)

Meine Vertex 2 (60gb) lebt heute noch, mich wundert es selber aber, das war auch eine richtige Odysee.Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnern kann, waren das knappe 20 oder 30 Firmwareupdates die nötig waren. In jedem Changelog standen Fehlermeldungen drinnen, die einem nur Panik ins Gesicht gezaubert haben. Das Wort „Dataloss“ war nach einiger zeit in den Changelogs einfach normal. Ich habe mir damals schon eine Backupsicherung installiert, die ein tägliches Backup von der Systempartition gezogen hat, weil ich quasi jeden Tag mit einem Ausfall gerechnet habe (es kam Gott sei Dank nie dazu)  

 Den schlimmsten Fehlgriff bei OCZ (in meinem Fall) war die Vector. Hatte Insgesamt ~ 5 Stück verbaut und dieses Jahr ist mir die letzte der 5 gestorben (Alle anderen tauschte mir OCZ aus und diese wurden dann später - Toshiba SSDs die alle noch funktionieren)
 In allen Fällen ist der Controller gestorben, da aber OCZ eine 5 jahres Garantie auf Vector Serie gab, habe ich nur bei der letzten einen monetären Verlust erlitten.
 Bei Preisen von ~ 25 Euro für eine 120gb SSD oder knappe 35 für 240gb ist das echt zu verschmerzen.  

 Interessant ist die Entwicklung beim Phison PS3111-S11 Controller zu beobachten.
 Hier solle es auch zu einem plötzlichen Controller tot kommen.
Buyer Beware: SATA SSD'''s with Phison S11 controllers : homelab


----------

